# I couldn't resist taking these pictures



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

Who wouldn't love little birdies that happily put up with my 2 girls?
























My dear Gabby thinks the birdie kisses tickle
























Matty is just too proud of herself being able to hold the birds


----------



## sweetrsue (Jul 8, 2008)

Your girls are darling! They look like naturals with the birds.


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

Oh thank you. They really are surprisingly gentle and overall very good with the tiels. The budgies don't like their loudness but the tiels and the girls get along fabulously.


----------



## huskymom (Jan 17, 2008)

how cute!!... way too adorable. thanks for sharing them with us... awwww... cute cute cute


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

Awww those are the sweetest pictures, i know kimberley will melt when she see's those but she's not on much right now due to work
Mikey


----------



## kimmikefids (Aug 2, 2008)

he knows me so well...awww what gorgeous little girls and your tiels seem to love them!!! tahts fantastic...not only are u teaching the birds to deal with kids....ur teaching a wonderful lesson to ur girls about what wonderful feelings animals can give us if we treat them right


----------



## PtsRPpl2 (Sep 22, 2008)

I don't know which is more beautiful - the girls or the birds! I think the girls come out ahead...but it's close!  Thank you for sharing. And I sooooo agree - I wish everyone taught their children at an early age to love and respect animals like you do.


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thank you everybody.  I would have added their older brother to the mix but he's about to turn 13 and is just too cool to sit still for pictures. Not that he doesn't play with the animals just as much as the girls do. That just stops when the camera comes out. I can't imagine not having animals in our lives. Since the day that I was born and before that there have always been animal members to our family. So from day they are born the kids always start learning how to treat animals properly.


----------



## bigmikey36 (Aug 5, 2008)

I actually got back into birds because of my daughter megan. She wanted birds was doing research on breeding and then BOOM dad inherited all the birds, imagine that, a teenage girl having something better to do then looking after birds. Anyways Megan still loves my birds and enjoys time with them when she comes here and Chico always shows off for her when she's here. 
Mikey


----------



## aidan724 (Mar 8, 2008)

he he Imagine that. Dad inheriting the birds. Seems as if it worked out nicely. I'm sure all parents figure out really quickly that when kids have pets they are really mom and dad's. Then again it doesn't seem as if you mind having inherited them.


----------



## Kfontan (Oct 10, 2007)

Very nice pics. Your girls are adorable.


----------



## Tike2 (Jun 16, 2008)

OH, the pics are darling... those little girls are just precious. So are the birds of course..  Thanks for sharing.


----------

